# Need help on ramp locations



## chflnghair (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a 21' 6" deep "V" Ranger VS 621 boat and I'm looking for the closest decent ramp for my boat and parking near the Markland dam. I'm looking to do some hand lining or jigging for some Sauger, Walleye, or Saugeye in the area. Any help would be greatly appreciate. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chflnghair (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm sorry. I forgot to mention that I want to be below the dam. Thank you.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Vevay on the Ind side is decent at high water but at normal summer flows, forget it with a deep v, youd have to drive( back) within spitting range of the Ky bank before she would float off, I hate that ramp I use a decent one almost right across the river on the Ky side, its in a tiny town but drops off good right away so you don't have to back the truck 100 feet into the river to launch, its free and about 2-3 miles below the dam, I know there is a 4x4 ramp closer to the dam on the Ind side but if its wet, forget it and I think the guy charges 5 bucks in a drop box. 

Ill see if I can locate it on the map but its basically across the river and within sight of Vevay. 

Salmonid


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

chflnghair said:


> I have a 21' 6" deep "V" Ranger VS 621 boat and I'm looking for the closest decent ramp for my boat and parking near the Markland dam. I'm looking to do some hand lining or jigging for some Sauger, Walleye, or Saugeye in the area. Any help would be greatly appreciate. Thanks in advance.



('First',,, off topic;
QUOTE; "I just wanna make the honorable mention list for the 'One Who Dies With The Most Toys Wins' contest". )

LOL,,,, OK, YOUR ON! But you'll have to have a FULL SHEET OF PAPER if you wanna place TOP TEN! 

Back to FISHING
I like to compare 'OUR' fishing spots,,,, so I Googled Up Earth.
MAN, you have a paridise there!
'Markland Dam PARK' = outstanding access below the dam,,, BACKWASHES.
And ALL OF THOSE BACKWATER COVES & DOCKS ABOVE THE DAM???? 
OH MY!
I can 'SEE' TONS of crappies & bass,,, & in/at all of those inlets,,,, 
Night casting for EYES! 
Let us know how you do.


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Mark is right. I don't use vevay ever. We go across to Kentucky to Ghent. That's te ramp he is talking about it . It's the first right after the light. Long one lane ramp you have to back down but good and steep. 
There is also Carrollton on down river. It's about a 14 mile run to the dam but a nice ramp with docks in the summer.

There is a beach right below markland on the Indiana side with a private ramp. That's where we usually launch at summer pool. It's five bucks u put in a mailbox. But the concrete is in rough shape getting down there. Lift your motor high and take it slow. I have a big deep v and we launch there but I understand people being uncomfortable with it.

Markland is phenomal catfishing at times too. Personally caught quite a few over. 50 outta there. You can launch at craigs creek, cast net all te shad you need and lock through. It takes about 20-30 minutes but it's a cool experience.

Good luck with the sauger. Don't get your hopes up on walleye. I fish it quite a bit and have only ever seen two true walleye, I've personally caught neither. Saugeye do come in at times but it's hard to plan that. If water is down drift along the lock wall from redline to the end. We use either curly tails or blade baits. I seem to do better on blades but curly tails work too. I've limited out in 20 minutes along the lock wall before.


----------



## chflnghair (Jan 8, 2013)

Doboy, that's why I only want to make the "Honorable Mention" list. I only have a half a sheet but thanks for the tip.

Salmonid and Skip2myalou, I love both this names by the way and you too Doboy, thanks for all the info! I'll keep you all posted when I get a chance to hit it. I just had successful carpel tunnel relief surgery and the stitches won't come out till this next Thursday. Hopefully I can hit it next week.

I have fished just below the Meldahl Dam east of Cincy one time and really enjoyed it! We almost caught a limit of Sauger/Saugeye that day by hand lining but I'll try jigging just how Skip2myalou said. I might try the hand lining first though. I was told by a MWC pro to only go to the Meldahl Dam when the river level was 25 feet or less. After looking at the NOAA river height webpage that both Dams seem to have the same heights at the same time so I'll wait till I start seeing 25 foot or less.

Just to let you know Skip2myalou we caught mostly Sauger with 2 Saugeye. It was awesome! By the way, what weight jighead would you suggest?


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

I use 1/4 or 3/8 ounce jigheads. I don't like too big of a hook for sauger. It I need more weight to stay vertical and feel the bottom I'll add a 1/4 to 1/2 ounce casting sinker right about the jighead.

Also, good luck with the sauger but the river is high and flowing right now. It could be pretty rough down at Markland, not to mention dangerous. It's also super muddy and I've never had any success for sauger in muddy water. Good luck if you go and stay safe!!!


----------



## chflnghair (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks Skip2myalou, I see the river level is a little high today but the forecast is lowering levels by next week. I might try it then. If not.....I'm at least out of the house, right? I'll think safety first like you said. I'll post my results when I go. Later.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

chflnghair said:


> I was told by a MWC pro to only go to the Meldahl Dam when the river level was 25 feet or less. After looking at the NOAA river height webpage that both Dams seem to have the same heights at the same time so I'll wait till I start seeing 25 foot or less.


I fish below Meldahl dam when I go fish. And I must say I have yet seen the gauge at Cincinnati read below 25 feet. I'm not saying that it doesn't but I haven't seen it. I fish quite often as well.


----------



## chflnghair (Jan 8, 2013)

Well Cincy fan, Hoedeynati, have you seen this website before? I have seen the river height listed below 25' quite often here. The only time I went there this site showed it just below 25' and I'm glad I didn't hit it then when it was higher. It was flowing pretty good with a little bit of debris going past us every now and then. This is the website this MWC pro suggested. Have you seen it before?

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=iln&gage=melo1


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Yea that's the same site I use.. I must have mis read or thought something else. I do use that site, but I use it at the Cincinnati Gauge. That is normally at 26.4ish. That's why the 25 feet seemed a little goofy to me. My bad.


----------



## chflnghair (Jan 8, 2013)

No problem and thanks for the help. GO REDS AND BENGALS!!!!!


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Yea. Dang Cincinnati sports, "there is always next year."


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Use this gauge for below Markland. Its pretty accurate and the forecast isnt bad. If this snow melts in the next couple days it will definitely come up though.
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=iln&gage=mklk2

It's gonna stay muddy for a couple weeks. It takes at least a week of holding steady for the water below Markland to clear up. Stay safe if you go. Don't mess around with going above redline, they will call you in quickly. If fishing is tough, go around into the lock approach. You will see some big boulders. Fish in about 12 feet around them. They can be good at times and the water is usually a little clearer. Just keep an eye out for barges and move in to bank when one comes out of the locks or comes in. They will also mess up the fishing for about 20 minutes so hope for low barge traffic. Let us know how you do, I would love to get a fresh mess of sauger. Haven't had any since end of November!


----------



## chflnghair (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks Skip2myalou. I'll do that. Thanks as well for the great details on where it might be best. I've dealt with barge traffic before on the Illinois river so I know to stay clear of them.


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

i was thinking about going to the markland this weekend with the forecast showing the river will be down a little bit. Will i be wasting my time with this super cold weather. Will there be alot of ice chuncks im going to be targeting blues and channels


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

chrisoneal said:


> i was thinking about going to the markland this weekend with the forecast showing the river will be down a little bit. Will i be wasting my time with this super cold weather. Will there be alot of ice chuncks im going to be targeting blues and channels


boat or bank? If you go with a boat, take a snow shovel and ice. None of the ramps are cleared. We have gotten quite a bit of snow in this area and they don't worry about ramps when dealing with highway problems. Don't try Ghent, that ramp will be treacherous with snow on it. Launch at Vevay or if you don't mind running, Carrollton will have the best ramp, snow wise. They are calling for 2-4 more inches tomorrow so it's not going to get better. Markland is fishable, no ice, just be careful and wear your life jacket. I wouldn't be out there right now.....

If bank, go hit it up. Could get a sauger or two.


----------



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

Skip2myalou said:


> There is a beach right below markland on the Indiana side with a private ramp.
> 
> ___________________
> 
> ...


----------



## Minus 1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Zooks::: I think the ramp Skip mentioned is about a mile ...mile and a half farther down .It's a trailer park with a steep ramp. parking is along the bank. I haven't been down for a couple years, can't tell you what shape it's it.. I still got hopes of making it this spring......Norm


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Zooks: It is downriver of the dam on the Indiana side.


38.779183, -84.988365

There are the GPS cordinates for the ramp. Better have a 4-wheel drive truck though, the ramp is ROUGH and STEEP!!!


----------



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

MINUS and SKIP, thanks. Sorry to be so late, but have been offline for a couple days for computer service.

PS - for those who may not be aware, if you are running Windows XP - Microsoft is shutting down support for it in early April - the 8th ???), so no more security updates for your computer. You'll need to update to Windows 7, 8, or Vista. Windows 7 is most similar to XP.


----------

